# Hollywood smile



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

These days I'm lusting after Tropiclean rather than Clarins and have just discovered another of their super products. Tooth cleaning gel is amazing! Alfie (bichon) is only 3 but when he had his teeth done last year the vet said he had the teeth of a ten year old. Plaque built up again really quickly - but a few squirts of the tooth gel and almost no plaque!!!! You don't even have to brush. Think I might start using it.  De-tangler excellent on his tail too, oh and the spa facial scrub... Must try and get a grip!:embarrassed:


----------

